# The Haunted Broom



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.montgomeryadvertiser.com/article/20090826/NEWS01/908260305


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

If the broom starts sweeping up the floor on it's own, then that would be news.


----------

